# NC tree service owner dies



## EcoArboristBill (Jan 25, 2010)

The only info I have on this is the newspaper article, the link is below. 

http://www.laurinburgexchange.com/p...ed+on+job&instance=secondary_news_left_column


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 25, 2010)

Sigh. 2 in a week. RIP tree man.


----------



## EdenT (Jan 25, 2010)

*Uhm - That happened two months ago*

Tree service owner killed on job
by Matthew Hensley
2 months ago | 1315 views


----------



## EcoArboristBill (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry I'm alittle slow.


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 22, 2010)

*Spam*

Spam


----------

